

Ask HN: Hacker News iPad edition: Are there any good clients? - tadhgk

Doing an app store search there seems to be a lot of dead and/or very basic apps whose developers just don't bother updating etc.
======
saghul
Try news:yc <http://newsyc.me> I love it :-)

